# (HELP) How to remove Air Vent From Interior



## ncinc2003 (Jan 4, 2008)

Whats going On Guys,


I know this is a silly question to you guys but I own a 2006 Nissan Altima 2.5S and I need to replace the far right Air Vent on the dashboard. I know how to pop the vent out but there is a screw or something holding it into the dash. I tried to unscrew it but it wont come out. Any Ideas. My vent is broken and needs to be replaced, But Im not trying to pay the dealer $48 bucks to do it for me.



Donald Watson


----------

